# Tybee surf fishing?



## pompy (Jan 13, 2004)

Hello
Ive been reading the message board for some time and this is my first post.I surf fish near Murrells Inlet S.C. but a buddy and I are going to try Tybee Island later this month.I was wondering if there is plenty of opportunity to fish from the beach there?I have never been there and I much prefer to cast out from the beach rather than a pier.Any tips you guys could give me on my first trip there would be great.
Thanks


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Welcome to the board pompy

I'm mainly a pier fisherman....but there are places to fish from the surf. North end....where the Savannah river dumps into the ocean....check out the hot spot section of this forum, there a discription and directions. South end jetties....During the warm months I'll allways see a few surf fisherman down there(you can see it from the pier). And finally the Back river area.......fished it a few times with some success....gotta use heavy sinkers, the current can be strong.


What fish are you targeting? That would determine where I would reccomend to fish.


----------



## pompy (Jan 13, 2004)

Im not to particular when I go surf fishing.I take some cut shrimp and minnows and am just happy to catch anything to be honest.I moved from Indiana to S.C. a few years ago and I have gotten addicted to surf fishing.This is only my 3rd year out so I have a lot to learn yet.I had a great time catching pompano last year as well as some mackerel.We are gonna try Tybee for a change of scenery.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Just went down the surf yesterday with no luck. I think by the end of this month, things should be heating up. In May, the mackerel, pompano and flounder should be hitting pretty good. Or, we could just all drive about 4 hours south and get into them right now.


----------



## pompy (Jan 13, 2004)

I called the bait shop that I use and they said it was still slow with the exception of some trout being caught on plastic grubs.That was at Garden City.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Right now you can catch some trout and redfish on artificials. It won't be long before the action gets kicking again.


----------

